# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Игра слово за слово

## men

Давайте поиграем 
Называем следующее слово на две последние буквы предыдущего слова.
Пример: Коро*на* нар*яд* 
Слова типа вер*фь* не подходят, продолжения не получится.
последние 2 буквы должны предвещать продолжение
Начинаем.
Оло*во*

----------


## Oleg 3108

вобла

----------


## mr.L

лагуна

----------


## Amare

награда

----------


## alljoke

дарение

----------


## jawakharlal

иешуа

----------


## memo1984

уазик

----------


## Nameless13

икота

----------


## jawakharlal

тарелка

----------


## memo1984

картошка

----------


## michailz

Камзол

----------


## Perefly

олимпиада

----------


## Александра Д

Дайджест

----------


## Perefly

стенка

----------


## CaptainZolch

Какманду

----------


## Александра Д

> Какманду


Это кто такой?:)
ДУпло

----------


## CaptainZolch

ты уверен, что хочешь знать? :)
Лошадь

----------


## Александра Д

> ты уверен, что хочешь знать? :)
> Лошадь


УверенА:)КаТманду -столицу Непала знаю,а КаКманду не знаю,потому и любопытствую:)

Дьявол

----------


## CaptainZolch

Ну опечатался, дубина этакая, с кем не бывает. :)

*ОЛ*ово

----------


## Александра Д

> с кем не бывает. :)
> 
> *ОЛ*ово


Конечно,бывает:)
ВОришка

----------


## CaptainZolch

> Конечно,бывает:)
> ВОришка


*КА*ртошка

----------


## Александра Д

> *КА*ртошка


Похоже,только мы двое и играем,остальные работают:)
Карман

----------


## кошак312

карова

---------- Post added at 21:33 ---------- Previous post was at 21:33 ----------

антон

----------


## Sher

навуходоносор :)

----------


## Александра Д

ОрнитолОГ

----------

